# Tally Ho Hunt Breeches??



## Addicted to Hunting (12 November 2010)

Has anybody got these and are they worth it? Do they help keep you dry and warm in cold weather please?


----------



## Cuppatea (12 November 2010)

and the tally ho overtrousers too - are they actually fully waterproof?!


----------



## kirstyl (12 November 2010)

I have Tally Ho breeches - go them this year at Burghley in a sale and I love the fit and they are pretty thick material and seated.  They are by Horseware, aren't they? Not sure about hunting ones though


----------



## hunteress (13 November 2010)

I have just ordered the Tally Ho hunt breeches I usually buy Pikeur Montana winter The girl in the shop said they R the best winter Breeches she has worn and I did ask about the over breeches but she said I wouldn't need these at all which I thought was nice as she was losing out on a sale !! I also bought some MACWET gloves as she recomended these as well for warmth and windproof .


----------



## frazzled (13 November 2010)

I have just got a pair for my daughter for christmas. They are quite a strange texture and fairly  thick. Unless you are actually close to them you can't tell they are waterproof so hopefully will look smart. Can't tell you what they are like worn until after christmas!


----------



## A1fie (13 November 2010)

I tried the tally ho breeches on but they felt really thick (and made my legs look like sausages!)  I bought the Pikeur soft shell ones instead and am really happy with them.  They were more expensive but really comfortable and soft.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (13 November 2010)

Thank u! Will b saving the pennies then!


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (14 November 2010)

I bought some after getting totally soaked at the opening meet and peeling mine off with raw legs!! I wore them for the first time yesterday and they were amazing! I tried both the pikeur and the Tally Ho ones, both fitted really nicely but really liked how the Tally Ho ones came really high up your back in a big "V" very toasty! They are wind and water resistant and they are so cosy, i didn't want to take them off! It was very windy and that didn't go through them and we had one shower and didn't get at all wet, best thing since sliced bread, i really suffer from the cold! Didn't want to take them off!


----------



## shinyfluff (18 November 2010)

Those Tally Ho breeches look amazing....thanks for the ref. The Country Dresser in Adare are ordering some in my size so I can try them on next month! Pretty psyched to check them out and will let you know how they are..


----------



## shinyfluff (13 December 2010)

got the Tally Ho hunt breeches and love them! We rode out for a Hubertus ride yesterday in a snowstorm and I was dry and toasty! I wore thin tights underneath which kind of grabbed at the fleece insides but was afraid they wouldn't be warm enough without. They would prob be fine tho. Loads of snow landed on them but my legs stayed totally dry. Def love these


----------



## hunteress (13 December 2010)

ive had to send mine back they come up very small.


----------

